# XM Gets Big 12



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio will be airing Big 12 Conference sports under a new multi-year
agreement, making the satcaster the official satellite radio network for all six BCS
conferences in college sports. Starting this fall, XM will air Big 12 football games
and the conference championship. The company will also air Big 12 men's and
women's regular season and tournament hoops. - _SkyReport_


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes!


----------

